# Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...



## Wingman (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geangelt und lese mich gerade wieder in die Materie ein da ich nächste Woche mal wieder den Wurm baden möche.
Habe einige Fragen zu oben genannten Begriffen...also das betäuben erklärt sich ja noch von selbst. Töten tut man den Fisch mit einem Herzstich. Nun gehen hier die Meinungen aber auseinander. Die einen sagen "Ja, so ist es vorgeschrieben, so wirds gemacht", die anderen sagen "Nur wenn man es gut kann, sonst trifft man das Herz nicht". Ich kenne den Herzstich nur aus der Theorie. Gibt es Videos oder Bilder dazu? Will mir nächste Woche am Teich sicher sein das ich das richtig mache!

Wie macht ihr das mit dem ausbluten? Ist ja eigentlich keine schlechte sache, denn ich denke mal wir alle wissen wie ätzend es ist das geronnene Blut aus einem Fisch zu bekommen! Ist das nötig? Habe da vom Kiemenschnitt gehört und auch schon gelesen wie es einige versucht haben zu erklären....naja, ich kapiers nicht |rolleyes
Gibt es auch dazu Video, oder Bildmaterial?

Achja, wie macht ihr das wenn ihr einen ganzen Tag am See verbringt und schon früh einen Fisch fangt? packt ihr den in einen Eimer und tötet ihr später damit er nicht rumgammelt den Tag über oder wie haltet ihr ihn frisch?

Gruß,
Wingman #h


----------



## upahde (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Hallo,

als ich vor vier Jahren meinen Schein gemacht hab, hat man zu uns gesagt das der Herzstich so gut wie nicht mehr gemacht wird. 

Uns hat man den Kiemenschnitt beigebracht. 

Versuche ihn mal zu erklären:

Du setzt einfach hinten an den Kiemen mit dem Messer an und ziehst je nach Fisch ein bis zwei cm. nach vorne durch. Das war es dann eigentlich schon. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Wingman (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

hmmm ich hab meinen Schein vor 8 Jahren gemacht....scheint sich immermal wieder was zu ändern. Danke für deine Erklärung, leider hab ich das ganze noch nicht so ganz vor augen....


----------



## upahde (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Wingman schrieb:


> hmmm ich hab meinen Schein vor 8 Jahren gemacht....scheint sich immermal wieder was zu ändern. Danke für deine Erklärung, leider hab ich das ganze noch nicht so ganz vor augen....




Hallo,

hab mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden ich hoffe es zeigt dir besser wie der Kiemenschnitt gemacht wird.


----------



## Wingman (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



upahde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden ich hoffe es zeigt dir besser wie der Kiemenschnitt gemacht wird.




Hey danke! Genau sowas hatte ich gesucht #6 Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie das gemeint ist und kann beruhigt zum Angeln fahren!

Und wie macht ihr das wenn ihr schon früh einen Fisch fangt? erstmal nicht töten und in einem Eimer behalten? oder wie?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

supi sache dann is ja keine erklärung mehr notwendig


----------



## upahde (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Also wenn ich einen Fisch hältern will dann nehme ich dazu immer einen Setzkescher. 

Ist für den Fisch nicht so stressig und er hat immer genug Sauerstoff. Was in einem Eimer nicht immer gegeben ist.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Wingman schrieb:


> Hey danke! Genau sowas hatte ich gesucht #6 Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie das gemeint ist und kann beruhigt zum Angeln fahren!
> 
> Und wie macht ihr das wenn ihr schon früh einen Fisch fangt? erstmal nicht töten und in einem Eimer behalten? oder wie?


 
entweder du hälters den fisch(wo erlaubt) im setztkescher oder schlägst ihn ab und packst ihn in die kühlbox.andere alternativen kenne ich da nicht außer im winter wo man den fisch auch schon mal in den schnee legen kann,aber das dürfte gerade nicht der fall sein.


----------



## Sveni90 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



> Und wie macht ihr das wenn ihr schon früh einen Fisch fangt? erstmal nicht töten und in einem Eimer behalten? oder wie?



Kommt auf den Fisch an würde ich mal sagen.
Raubfische wie Hecht und Zander würde ich nicht in einen Setzkescher werfen. Karpfen wären in Ordnung.

Und was den Eimer betrifft...ist das nicht verboten?
Mich hat schonmal einer angemault weil ich mal für 5min Köderfische in einem Eimer gehältert habe.


----------



## upahde (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Hallo,

da hast du recht, Raubfische auf jeden fall nicht in den Setzkescher. Auch sollte man Fische mit Kammschuppen (Barsche) nicht geleichzeitig mit Rundschuppenfischen (Karpfenartige, Weißfische) hältern. 

Ich hoffe doch ich liege da richtig mit meiner Vermutung.

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Im Eimer Hältern ist außer bei Köderfischen und Aalen,und dann auch nur mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln,für keinen Fisch anzuraten.Auch nicht noch das liegen von toten Fischen,im schlimmsten Fall noch in Wasser,im Eimer.
Wenn du Fische morgens gefangen über den Tag bringen willst,dann in den Schatten hängen,zwar luftig in eine nasse Jutetragetasche,dabei nicht vorher ausnehmen,sonst
verteilst du nur Keime im Bauchraum,die den Tag dann arbeiten können.Das geht so bis
25°,darüber und bei schwülem Wetter,geht das nicht.
Eine andere von mir auch schon praktizierte Methode geht wohl in den meisten Fällen nur
vom Boot aus,da man den Kühlschrank quasi vor den Füßen hat,in meinem See sind auch im Sommer auf Zehn Meter so 7-8°,und genau da unten habe ich gefangene Hechte schon bis 12 Std. verwahrt.
Allerdings die beste Methode Fische zu erhalten ist Hältern,du solltest abklären ob im 
von dir befischtem Gewässer ein Kescherverbot ist,dieses ist zumeist in fliesendem Wasser der Fall.
Ich habe schon bis zu drei Tagen,auch mittlere Hechte im Setzkescher gehältert.
Dabei ist die größe des Setztkeschers wichtig,und das die Fische etwas Deckung 
haben.Parallel vor eine Schilfkante oder Boot gespannt,stehen die dort sehr unaufgeregt
drin,und sehen nicht nur taufrisch aus,sondern sind es auch.Für mich ist das eigentlich
wichtig da ich oft mehrtägige Sessions mache.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Für Köfis,und für Fische bis ca.2Pfd,geht auch ein 20l Eimer mit gelochtem
Deckel,ins Wasser gehängt,für ein paar Stunden sehr gut.Da der Eimer innen glatt
ist,sogar schonender,als für jeden Köfi den S.Kescher rausheben!


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sveni90 schrieb:


> Und was den Eimer betrifft...ist das nicht verboten?
> Mich hat schonmal einer angemault weil ich mal für 5min Köderfische in einem Eimer gehältert habe.


Wird gerne behauptet is aber mit Sauerstoffpumpe kein Problem. 
Wo steht denn geschrieben Eimer (Köderfische) seien verboten!? |wavey:


----------



## Wanne (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Eigentlich darf man zumindest in Niedersachsen keinen Fisch in einem Setzkescher hältern. 
Finde ich aber schwachsinn, wenn man morgens einen Fisch fängt und den abends mit nach Hause nehmen möchte. 

Ich würde die in einem Setzkescher halten und abends dann töten. 

So hat das übrigens auch unser Prüfer von der Fischereiprüfung erzählt, dass er es so macht.

Kammschupper auf keinen Fall mit Rundschuppern zusammen hältern, da die Kammschupper den Rundschuppern verletzungen zufügen.

Töten tut man Fische mit einem Schlag auf den Kopf und dann mit einem Herzstich. Diesen setzt man zwischen den Brustflossen an. Wenn man getroffen hat, merkt man es schon, da der Fisch ziemlich blutet. Kann man also nicht viel falsch machen. 


Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

also ich persönlich würde nicht gerne in einem setzkescher festsitzen wenn ich ein fisch wäre.....aber ich bin ja auch gegen karpfensäcke...also, schlagt mich.......


----------



## Dirk30 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im Eimer Hältern ist außer bei Köderfischen und Aalen,und dann auch nur mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln,für keinen Fisch anzuraten.



Aale im Eimer und etwas Salz rein ! #d#d#d


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@Dirk30,Wie aus dem von dir verwendetem Zitat hervorgeht weise ich ausdrücklich auf
regelmäßige Wasserwechsel hin! Was soll also diese Unterstellung mit dem Salz?
Machst du so etwas?

Taxidermist


----------



## Dirk30 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Dirk30,Wie aus dem von dir verwendetem Zitat hervorgeht weise ich ausdrücklich auf
> regelmäßige Wasserwechsel hin! Was soll also diese Unterstellung mit dem Salz?
> Machst du so etwas?
> 
> Taxidermist



Nein ,das war keine Unterstellung. Damit meinte ich ja nur, wie du beschrieben hast, daß man die Aale in Eimer packen kann.

Und mit Salz mache ich das auch nicht. Mein Bruder hatte mir das mal vor 20 Jahren gesagt.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@Dirk30,Ich hab vor ca.40 Jahren so was mal gesehen,da hatten so ein paar Aalschnurleger am Edersee ungefähr 30 Aale in einer Plastiktonne mit Salz und ließen sie darin "Totlaufen".
Damals war ich als kleiner Bengel schon ziemlich angewidert von dieser Praxis.
Ich glaube auch nicht das heute jemand noch so etwas macht,obwohl ich mir bei Berufsfischern da nicht so sicher bin!

Taxidermist


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

da gibt es so einige die solche methoden noch betreiben


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann kommt bei den beruflichen Salmiakgeist für Aale zum Einsatz.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Mit Salmiakgeist kann Fische aller Art entschleimen,danach muss allerdings der Fisch gewässert werden,um den Geruch wieder weg zu bekommen.Bleibt nur zu hoffen,das
die Aale schon Tot sind,wenn Salmiak oder auch Salz verwendet wird.Bei lebenden
Aalen mag ich mir die Qualen für die Fische gar nicht ausmalen.
In einem Fernsehbeitrag habe ich mal gesehen,wie Aale mit Strom getötet wurden
und danach mit Salmiak entschleimt wurden.Dies war aber eine große Fischräucherei,
wie das beim kleineren Berufsfischer gemacht wird,darüber wird man nur spekulieren
können!

Taxidermist


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Mal was zum Klug******** zum Thread-Titel

So geht das richtig: 
Außerkraftsetzen zentrales Nervensystem (Betäubungsschlag) - Tod erfolgt durch Blutentnahme.

(so, nun gebt es mir  )


----------



## jepi1 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Klug******** zum Thread-Titel
> 
> So geht das richtig:
> Außerkraftsetzen zentrales Nervensystem (Betäubungsschlag) - Tod erfolgt durch Blutentnahme.
> ...





Genauso kenn ich es auch.


----------



## Fangnix (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



			
				Taxidermist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch nicht das heute jemand noch so etwas macht



Ich hab das vor nicht allzu langer Zeit (höchstens 1 1/2 Jahre her) schon mal gesehen. Gibt immer noch genügend Leute, die sich um das Leiden der Tiere wenig Gedanken machen. So hab ich auch schon einen Angler gesehen, der seine Brassen einfach so neben sich ins Graß gelet hat. Is nich schön sowas! ABer es gibt ja auch Angler, die ohne Stahlvorfach _geziehlt_ auf Hecht fischen und sich dann wundern, dass die denen andauernt abreißen#d.
Komischerweise (ohne jetzt falsche Verallgemeinerungen verursachen zu wollen) waren es in allen drei Fällen ältere Angler...

Zum Thema, ich praktiziere den Kehlschnitt, das geht einfach und man trifft immer das Herz und die Hauptschlagader. Ich hab es so gelernt: Fisch mit Daumen und Zeigefinger an der Unterlippe halten, Bauch nach oben. Das Messer an dem Punkt ansetzen, wo beide Kimendeckel festwachsen (dort is 'ne weiche Stelle, weißer hinten is Knochen/Knorpel, der macht das Messer stumpf...) und im Bogen an den Kimendeckel entlang is auf die Wirbelsäule schneiden. Wenn man den Dreh raus hat, ist es sehr leicht und die Gefahr, die Gallenblase zu treffen besteht nicht.
Gruß


----------



## Barschl (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

aale am besten in den eimer und mineralwasser drauf,soll gut gehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Zum korrekten und ethisch verträglichen Töten mal ein wenig:

Erste Rache der Tiere:
Gequälte und jämmerlich verendete Tiere schmecken schlechter, u.U. richtig schrecklich. Man kann sich natürlich dran gewöhnen ... :g
Und: es sind nette kleine Stress+Schnellzersetzungstoxine dabei. Das beste tödlichste spurenlose Gift läßt sich so gewinnen ...

Gequälte Tierkadaver sind Müll - sowas ißt man nicht! :v 
(und hier paßt der Kotzi-Smilie mal wirklich)

Und das gilt für alle Tiere, stinkende Schweinewurst oder übelste Streßschnitzel sind genauso Schai.sse wie in Stellnetzen verendete Heringe, totgezappelte Aale oder jämmerlich an Deck verreckende Thunfische oder Delphine in Japan.

Das schöne Gerechte: Die, die sowas tun - und essen  - werden später wegen der netten Krankheiten langjährig auch langsam zu Tode gequält. Gönne ich ihnen, nennt sich moderne Konsumschädentherapie. 
1. Vorstufe des Fegefeuers: Eine Zeit an der Herz-Lungenmaschine. :g


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@Barschel,das hört sich wieder nach so einer mittelalterlichen Methode an,denn die Aale werden in der Kohlensäure wahrscheinlich nur ersticken,wie lange dauert so was?
Ich weiß das Aale nicht leicht tot zu kriegen sind,aber ich bevorzuge die Kopf ab Methode
und selbst dabei zeigen die noch eine ganze Weile Regungen.Das liegt wohl am Nervensystem dieser Tiere.

Taxidermist


----------



## Barschl (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Solang soll das nicht dauern minute oder so......Tip aus der ESOX#6


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In einem Fernsehbeitrag habe ich mal gesehen,wie Aale mit Strom getötet wurden
> und danach mit Salmiak entschleimt wurden.Dies war aber eine große Fischräucherei,
> wie das beim kleineren Berufsfischer gemacht wird,darüber wird man nur spekulieren
> können!
> ...



Mit Strom getötet? nix da, die werden nur betäubt und es würde auch nicht richtig funktionieren mit dem Salmiak oder Salz wenn sie sich nicht mehr bewegen.
Sehr übel, aber die Realität gerade in größeren Schlachtereien und auch bei vielen Anglern....
Erst Strom und dann Kopf ab wäre wohl die beste Lösung - nur wer kauft einen ganzen Räucheraal ohne Kopf|kopfkrat, richtig, keiner...

|wavey:


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@Fischpaule,Als ich das im Fernsehen sah,waren die nach meiner Meinung Tot,zumindest
machten die keinen Mucks mehr.Die kamen dazu in ein Becken mit Abdeckung,dann wurde
der Strom eingeschaltet,ich glaube es war die Rede von 3000 Volt.Es kann natürlich sein,
das die den Strom etwas länger angeschaltet hatten,denn es war ja schließlich das Fernsehen da!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die kamen dazu in ein Becken mit Abdeckung,dann wurde
> der Strom eingeschaltet,ich glaube es war die Rede von 3000 Volt.Es kann natürlich sein,
> das die den Strom etwas länger angeschaltet hatten,denn es war ja schließlich das Fernsehen da!
> 
> Taxidermist



Na was meinst du, warum die da einen Deckel draufmachen - die sind schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder quicklebendig und würden nach der Zugabe von Salz oder Salmiak glatt aus dem Becken springen...
Ich habe fast ein Jahr in einer großen Verarbeitung gearbeitet - und das ist einer der vielen Gründe, warum ich lieber mit lebenden Fischen arbeite....

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Aale nicht leicht tot zu kriegen sind,aber ich bevorzuge die Kopf ab Methode
> und selbst dabei zeigen die noch eine ganze Weile Regungen.Das liegt wohl am Nervensystem dieser Tiere.


Aal geht schnell und sofort, wenn man beide Zentren killt. Das eine im Kopf, das andere an der Schwanzspitze - Rückenmarkzentrum ganz hinten, ein kleines Stück abschneiden. Dann ist sofort Ruhe und das innewohnende Leben beendet. :g

Zu Strom sag ich nur: *Das ist Schmerzen pur!* Elektrischer Stuhl war schließlich als Strafe gedacht, und jeder der mal am Weidezaun war, dran gepinkelt hat oder gar etwas mehr an 220V gehangen hat, weiß wie scheußlich und elementar weh das tut. 
Schmerzeintrichterung maximal zum ableben - wer tut sowas? :g


----------



## Paco43 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Kann das Bild für den Kiemenschnitt nicht sehen. Kannst du es mir schicken?
Danke Peter


----------



## Kami...2010 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

hi

will mich auch mal zu dem Thema äußern.
Insbesondere beim Aal nehme ich eigentlich nur den sogenannten AALTÖTER  
geht schnell und ist wirkungsvoll!
Hier mal noch ein Bild für die, die son teil noch nicht gesehen 
haben




Gruß Kami


----------



## MetBen (1. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Petri Heil!
Ich bin auch Jungangler und würde gerne von jemandem, der sich mit Hechten auskennt gerne wissen, wie ihr das handhabt. Hab im Kurs gelernt, dass man die Kiemen vom Hecht nicht anfassen sollte. Schneidet man dann am besten einfach den Kopf ab? Nach dem vollständigen Schlachten natürlich).

Und hat jemand allgemein nochmal einen Link für den Kiemenbogenschnitt? 
Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



MetBen schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Ich bin auch Jungangler und würde gerne von jemandem, der sich mit Hechten auskennt gerne wissen, wie ihr das handhabt. Hab im Kurs gelernt, dass man die Kiemen vom Hecht nicht anfassen sollte. Schneidet man dann am besten einfach den Kopf ab? Nach dem vollständigen Schlachten natürlich).
> 
> Und hat jemand allgemein nochmal einen Link für den Kiemenbogenschnitt?
> Dank im Voraus!



Den Hecht tötet man wie alle anderen Fische (außer Aal und Plattfisch)!
Knüpel rausholen, einen auf das Nervensystem - Herzstich oder Schnitt - fertig!
Du darfst den Hecht nur nicht IN die Kiemen greifen, etwa beim Landen oder so...

Zum Hältern:

Köderfische kommen in einen Eimer, das Wasser wird regelmäßig gewechselt.

Karpfen kommen in den Karpfensack.
Andere Friedfische wie etwas Plötze, Blei etc. kommen in den Setzkescher .
Raubfische werden mit den Köderfischen erst nochmal gefüttert, damit sie schön dick sind vor dem Foto und dem wiegen ne Spaß , die kommen auch zu den (großen) Friedfischen im Setzkescher.


----------



## MetBen (6. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Du darfst den Hecht nur nicht IN die Kiemen greifen, etwa beim Landen oder so...



Danke für deine Antwort 

Villeicht sollte ich die Frage präziser stellen: Wie entnimmt man die Kiemen, oder sind die beim Ausnehmen ungefährlich?


----------



## Terraxx (6. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



MetBen schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Villeicht sollte ich die Frage präziser stellen: Wie entnimmt man die Kiemen, oder sind die beim Ausnehmen ungefährlich?



warum willst du denn die Kiemen ausnehmen?
Man scneidet, wenn dann den Kopf ab, wenn du den Kiefer haben willst, dann kochst du den Kopf...
Die Kiemen sind auch so noch gefährlich, da die Kiemenbögen Zacken haben...#h


----------



## Siermann (11. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

appropo ausbluten: ich lasse  meine fische immer schön ausbluten ,bei großen fischen wie Störe häng ich sie an einem fleischerhaken auf(zb an der dachreling v unserem auto,allerdings bloß bei dem transporter nicht bei unserem  teuren privatauto) und so können sie dan hängend super ausbluten ,ich habe schon angler gesehen die legen den fisch dan eifach irgendwo hin uund vertig ist der lack ,meines erachtens is das aber nicht richtig und wie seht ihr das????
mfg tim


----------



## Siermann (11. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@Terrax 
warum darf man deines erachtens einen Hecht nicht in die kiemen greifen ,ich lande meine hechte zu 90% vom Boot per iemendeckelgriff ,es gibt zwar hier und da mal eine blutige hand aber da mus man halt durch als lurch ,du mußt es nur hingrigen das du die hand zwischen ersten kiemenbogen und kiemendeckel bringst und dan auch nicht zu weit rein8DAN KOMMEN IRGENDWAN DIE ERSTEN BEI?ERCHEN9 UND DAN KAN MAN EINEN HECHT SO PRIMA LANDEN:
p:s: MEINEN GRÖßTEN HECHT AUF DEM GREIFSWALDER BODDEN HABE ICH AUCH PER kIEMENDECKELGRIFF GELANDET UND ICH HABE IMMER NOCH ALLE hÄNDE UND FINGER:,) ,((war kein persönlicher angriff))
fg tim


----------



## Terraxx (12. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Siermann schrieb:


> @Terrax
> warum darf man deines erachtens einen Hecht nicht in die kiemen greifen



Weil es bessere Methoden gibt 
Z.Bsp. Mowl-Grips, mit Unterstützung der Hand, dann hochheben und fertig


----------



## heinmama (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Hallo Ihr da,

hier im Forum ist diese Frage öfters gestellt worden. Aber ich finde es gut das man so viel Respekt gegenüber einer Kreatur hat sich gut zu in formieren.

In diesen zwei Links wird es sehr gut beschrieben:

http://forum.aa-anglerforum.de/fisch-toten-t-31.html#pid112
http://forum.angelsport.de/thread.php?threadid=124&hilight=kehlschnitt

Gruß  
Heinmama


----------



## fisherb00n (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Barschl schrieb:


> Solang soll das nicht dauern minute oder so......Tip aus der ESOX#6



Also ich hätte keine Lust mich ne Minute mit dem Tod zu quälen...
Bei mir kriegt alles nen Schlag auf den Kopf und nen Herzstich...

Nur der Aal bekommt eine Sonderbehandlung...ein Stich ins Genick...so trenn ich die Wirbelsäule und damit die Nerven vom Hirn zum Rückgrat...die zucken nicht mehr...nen Aaltöter hab ich leider nicht mehr, aber scharfes und stabiles Messer kann ihn ersetzen...

Bei uns im Verein gibt es immer noch Leute, die Salz verwenden#d


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> Also ich hätte keine Lust mich ne Minute mit dem Tod zu quälen...
> Bei mir kriegt alles nen Schlag auf den Kopf und nen Herzstich...
> 
> Nur der Aal bekommt eine Sonderbehandlung...ein Stich ins Genick...so trenn ich die Wirbelsäule und damit die Nerven vom Hirn zum Rückgrat...die zucken nicht mehr...nen Aaltöter hab ich leider nicht mehr, aber scharfes und stabiles Messer kann ihn ersetzen...
> ...


 
Die Verwendung von Ammoniak (oder Salmiak, weiß ich nichtmehr genau) habe ich auch schon gesehen... einfach Pervers, arme Tiere.
Zum Punkt Aal muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher nur ein einziges Mal in den Genuss eines Aales aus der Brandung gekommen bin und da war mein Vater dabei, der hat ihn versorgt, weiß nur nicht mehr wie ich könnte das nicht ohne dem Tier Leid zuzufügen... was ist für den Aal die schmerzloseste Methode? Herzstich? Kopf abschneiden geht nicht wegen Räuchern und de Schwanz-ab Methode ist beim Räuchern auch nicht so prickelnd, da tropft dann das ganze Fett unten raus und der Aal wird trocken

Was also tun?


----------



## stanleyclan (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

es gibt so ein besonderes Teil für den aal. dass sieht so ähnlich aus, wie ein schraubenzieher und dann stichst du dem Aal in die Wirbelsäule da verläuft sein nervensystem und dann ist er auch sofort tot! habé son teil leider nciht aber bilder wird dir bestimmt noch ein anerer zeigen


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

kami hat weiter oben einen aaltöter drin


----------



## Terraxx (16. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> kami hat weiter oben einen aaltöter drin



falls du es nicht findest


----------



## Aalschnacker (25. März 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

also.... Aalschnacker macht das folgendermaßen: 
eigentlich immer Kiemenschnitt.. vorher Betäuben natürlich!!!
Aal nicht auf´m Kopp hauen, um ihn zu betäuben, sondern mit Scharfen Messer dicht Hinterm Kopf bis auf die Wirbelsäule Schneiden, dann den Aal wie gehabt ausnehmen.
(trifft glaub ich auch bei Platttfischen so zu).

Aalschnacker


----------



## Wolfsburger (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Hätte auch ma eine Frage, die mir erlich gesagt ein wenig peinlich ist.
Also wenn ich z.B Forellen fange, dann ist es mit schon nicht selten vorgekommen ,dass ich die Galle des Fisches getroffen haben. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wo ich reinstechen muss. Hinter, vor den Flossen, Tief oder ehr Flach reinstechen?
Danke


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Mal unabhängig davon das der Herzstich vorgeschrieben ist, würde mich interessieren was gegen einen Stich in den Kopf einzuwenden ist? So habe ich das nämlich vor 25 Jahren von meinem Erzeuger gelernt. Von Aalen und Plattfischen mal abgesehen.


----------



## caddel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig davon das der Herzstich vorgeschrieben ist, würde mich interessieren was gegen einen Stich in den Kopf einzuwenden ist? So habe ich das nämlich vor 25 Jahren von meinem Erzeuger gelernt. Von Aalen und Plattfischen mal abgesehen.



Wenn man den Berichten einschlägiger Medien trauen darf, haben Menschen schon einen Kopfschuß überlebt, einen Herzschuß aber noch nicht.

Okay, war vieleicht zu ironisch, aber spaßig gemeint. Bei einem Kopfstich verletzt Du evtl. nur die Schädeldecke, zerstörst das Gehirn aber nur ein bischen.
Bei einem Herzstich verblutet der Fisch und ist auch in der Regel sofort tot.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Meine Fische sind schon tot nachdem ich ihnen 'nen Betäubungsschlag verpasst habe, daß ist mal sicher, und ordentlich in den Kopf gestochen ist die Sache komplett.


----------



## stanleyclan (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

nein das stimmt nicht, das die nach dem betäubungsschlag schon tot sind....es sieht nur so aus aber sie sind in der tat nur betäubt.....und in den Kopf stechen finde ich irgendwie unnatürlich und auch ein bisschen eklig. immerhin haben wir es hier mit Tieren zu tun und ich finde diese Art des abschlachtens einfach nur rausam....meine meinung dazu...


----------



## fisherb00n (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Wolfsburger schrieb:


> Hätte auch ma eine Frage, die mir erlich gesagt ein wenig peinlich ist.
> Also wenn ich z.B Forellen fange, dann ist es mit schon nicht selten vorgekommen ,dass ich die Galle des Fisches getroffen haben. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wo ich reinstechen muss. Hinter, vor den Flossen, Tief oder ehr Flach reinstechen?
> Danke



Ich hab das mit dem Kopfstich früher auch praktiziert (vor der Prüfung und -spflicht in Niedersachsen)...
Allerdings wurde das Messer von der Schädeldecke bis durch den Unterkiefer getrieben...
Heute mache ich -wie vorgeschrieben- Betäuben, Herzstich...

Position des Herzstiches:
Das Herz befindet sich kurz vor den Brustflossen, bzw kurz Hinter den Kiemen....

Der Schnittpunkt der Diagonalen, die von den Kiemen zu den Brustflossen führen markieren den Punkt wo du gefahrlos ansetzen kannst...ich steche in diesen Punkt und führe die Klinge dann um ca 1 cm in Richtung Fischende...

So triffst du das Herz auf jeden Fall (sofern du keinen Zahnstocher benutzt) und kommst nicht in die Nähe der Galle...
Durch den Kraftaufwand, den du beim Durchtreiben der Klinge in die Unterseite des Fisches aufwändest, wird das Herz bereits durchstossen...

Den kurzen Schnitt mache ich nur falls das Herz wegen z.B. einer schief angelegten Klinge nur gestriffen wird und das Blut nicht austritt...


----------



## duck_68 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Meine Fische sind schon tot nachdem ich ihnen 'nen Betäubungsschlag verpasst habe, daß ist mal sicher, und ordentlich in den Kopf gestochen ist die Sache komplett.



...und ohne Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt, hast Du wunderbar blutiges Fleisch/Filet, weil der Fisch nicht ausbluten konnte:v:v 
Außerderm verdirbt das Fleisch auch schneller.

Mal nur so als Beispiel, kein Norweger isst Fisch, der nicht richtig ausgeblutet ist und die Nordmänner als Fischfangnation sollten es eigentlich wissen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

@stanleyclan: Glaub mir, die sind tot, ich will da jetzt auch nicht näher drauf eingehen da du mir etwas zimperlich zu sein scheinst. Aber,was bitte ist an 'nem Stich in den Kopf grausam und unnatürlicher im Vergleich zu 'nem Stich ins Herz? Wir sind Karnivoren, wir töten um uns zu ernähren, die Natur ist eine Mördergrube und nichts ist so grausam wie das, was sich nach menschlichen Maßstäben Tiere untereinander antun. Oder findest du es auch unnatürlich wenn ein Beutegreifer in freier Wildbahn seiner Beute den Kopf abbeißt oder zuerst die Augen frißt?

@ Martin Obelt: Stimmt so zwar nur bei manchen Fischarten, wäre aber in meinem Fall auch völlig egal, da ich meine Fische, so ich denn mal einen zur Verwertung entnehme,immer sofort ausnehme.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stich in den Kopf grausam und unnatürlicher im Vergleich zu 'nem Stich ins Herz?


 

Mal davon abgesehen ob das jetzt ethisch korrekt ist oder nicht, aber WIE sticht man einem Fisch in den Kopf? Oder besser gesagt WO? Zwischen die Augen? Womöglich noch ins Auge? Von der Seite? Von hinten? Von vorne?

Sorry, aber das hab ich noch nicht gehört!

Vor allem ist doch so ein Fischkopf nicht gerade weich.

Jetzt erklär mal für die Doofen (mich). 

PS: Ich bin nicht zimperlich...

Grüße Alex


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Moinsen Alex! Mal abgesehen davon das ich das nicht mehr praktiziere da ich keine Lust auf irgendwelche Diskussionen bei einer Kontrolle habe, sticht man von oben quasi zwischen den Augen mit einer entsprechenden Klinge einmal durch den kompletten Schädel durch. So wurde mir das vor ewiger Zeit als kleiner Stöpsel von meinem Vater beigebracht, und ich kenne viele, welche das auch so gelernt haben, natürlich nicht, ohne den Fisch vorher mit zwei kräftigen Schlägen zu betäuben, und damit meine ich nicht, wie schon oft beobachtet, das man mit dem Griff seines Schweizer Messerchens mal eben lax aus der Rückhand dem Fisch eine gibt! Gruß Sten


----------



## Barsch-Guru (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Nur zum Verständnis, ich wollte dich nicht angreifen oder der gleichen, konnte es mir halt nicht vorstellen. Ich denke da nur an den Kraftaufwand der nötig ist, um einem 15 Pfd. Zander ein Messer in der Schädel zu drücken...

Nee, da bleib ich lieber beim guten alten Schlag auf´n Kopp und Kiemenschnitt.

Nochmal, nix für ungut...

Alex


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Ist doch alles nicht so schwer:

1. Dem Fisch kräftig auf den Schädel donnern, mit einem gekauften Gerät, einem stabilen Rundholz oder einer Glasflasche usw.

2. zwischen den Brustflossen einstechen und das Messer nach vorne in die Kiemen ziehen. Der Fisch, der dann noch lebt, muss erstmal geboren werden (außer dem Aal natürlich).


----------



## laverda (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*

Hi Leute, 
also ich betäube auch meine Aale mit nem Holz. Hier aber ein ganzer Baum! Den Aal mit einem Tuch/Handschuh in der hinteren Hälfte festhalten und den Kopf/Genickbereich mit ordentlicher Wucht gegen den Baum schlagen, danach zum Töten einen Kopfstich, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass der Aal den Schlag auf Kopf/Genick überlebt hat. Meist nehme ich dann den Aal nach dem erneuten Auswerfen sofort aus.


----------



## Sebi888 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> also ich betäube auch meine Aale mit nem Holz. Hier aber ein ganzer Baum! Den Aal mit einem Tuch/Handschuh in der hinteren Hälfte festhalten und den Kopf/Genickbereich mit ordentlicher Wucht gegen den Baum schlagen, danach zum Töten einen Kopfstich, für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass der Aal den Schlag auf Kopf/Genick überlebt hat. Meist nehme ich dann den Aal nach dem erneuten Auswerfen sofort aus.


 

Du weist schon, dass man Aale nicht betaüben soll, weil das Tierquälerei ist!!!

Aale tötet man mit einem´schnellen Genickschnitt... dannach sollte sofort das Ausnehmen flogen!!!!!

Nix betaüben! und schon garnicht gegen den Baum schlagen! Sowas dummes hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört sorry.

Seid wann haut man den nen Fisch gegen den Baum  #q


----------



## slowhand (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Seid wann haut man den nen Fisch gegen den Baum  #q



Das ist vielleicht nicht gerade schön anzuschauen, aber effektiv und schnell. Sehr kleine Köfis betäube ich auch nicht mit dem Knüppel oder dem Messergriff, sondern werfe sie mit ordentlich Wucht auf einen Stein oder sonst was Festes. Danach natürlich noch abstechen! 
Und ich achte auf Spaziergänger oder sonstige Nichtangler, bevor ich einen Fisch auf den Boden schmetter. In unserer Doppelmoralgesellschaft wird soetwas nicht gerne gesehen...


----------



## laverda (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Betäuben, Töten, Ausbluten...*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> Du weist schon, dass man Aale nicht betaüben soll, weil das Tierquälerei ist!!!
> 
> Aale tötet man mit einem´schnellen Genickschnitt... dannach sollte sofort das Ausnehmen flogen!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das mit dem gezielten Schnitt am quicklebendigen 1 - 3 Pfünder nachts alleine im Schein der Taschen- oder Kopffunzel will ich mal sehen und vor allem wie viele Fehlschnitte dabei sind, die den Aal nur lähmen und nicht töten!! 
Man haut einen Fisch gegen einen Baum, um ihm diese überaus schmerzhafte Prozedur bei vollem Bewusstsein zu ersparen. Wenn das Tierquälerei ist, dann bin ich eben ein solcher. Dass eine Betäubung vor dem Todesschnitt, egal bei welchem Tier Tierquälerei sein soll, sorry, so was Dummes habe ICH noch nie gehört!!!
Übrigens der Schlag mit Kopf/Genick gegen einen Baum o.ä. hat mir schon so manchen Ärger gebracht, nämlich dann, wenn z.B. zartbesaitete Autofahrer oder Hundebesitzer ein halbtotes Tier (Kaninchen, Hasen, Vögel, Katzen) lieber liegenlassen, anstatt es mit einem ordentlichen Schwung gegen einen Baum zu schlagen, weil man so etwas doch nicht macht......... 
I.d.R. bedeutet diese Prozedur auch beim Aal den sofortigen Tod.


----------

